# [TIP] cryptographie

## bouleetbil

Il est possible de crypter des données rapidement avec le noyau 2.6.19.

Le noyau 2.6.19 intègre maintenant Ecrypt d'IBM.

Configuration du noyau :

```
Cryptographic options  ---> 

    ---   Cryptographic algorithm manager 

                    <*>   AES cipher algorithms                                                                

                    <*>   AES cipher algorithms (i586)  

Security options  --->

    [*] Enable access key retention support 

File systems  --->  

    Miscellaneous filesystems  --->  

       <*> eCrypt filesystem layer support (EXPERIMENTAL)    

```

Installation du paquet ecryptfs-utils

```
# echo sys-fs/ecryptfs-utils >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo =sys-apps/keyutils-1.1 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

# emerge sys-fs/ecryptfs-utils
```

cryptographie avec efs et ecryptfs-utils :

Il faut un répertoire qui contient les données cryptées et un point de montage pour décrypter les données.

```
# mkdir /tmp/crypte

# mkdir /tmp/decrypte

# mount -t ecryptfs /tmp/crypte /tmp/decrypte

Passphrase: 

Verify Passphrase: 

Cipher

1) AES-128

2) AES-192

3) AES-256

4) Blowfish

5) CAST5

6) CAST6

7) Triple-DES

8) Twofish

Selection [AES-128]: 
```

Il suffit de choisir une option de cryptographie. personnellement je prend AES-256.

Maintenant, il suffit de copier des données dans /tmp/decrypte.

Une fois les données à protéger copiées sur /tmp/decrypte il suffit de démonter /tmp/decrypte

```
# umount /tmp/decrypte
```

Les données sur /tmp/crypte sont illisiblent et ne seront accéssible sur /tmp/decrypte que si l'on connait la phrase.

Pour info les nouveautés du 2.6.19 : http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_19

----------

## Darkael

Ah oui, le cryptage facile et rapide ça peut toujours être utile... Reste plus qu'à tester.

Merci pour ce tip.

----------

## Enlight

En fait ça marche pour les périphériques de blocs aussi, en utilisant un loop device qui applique la crypto dessus, du coup l'encryption n'est pas entre le montage et le démontage, mais entre le fichier ou périphérique de bloc et le loop device, vous connaissez déjà où ça vaut le coup d'en dire plus?

----------

## bouleetbil

bonsoir, 

Je ne connaissais pas vraiment mais du coup par curiosité, j'ai cherché :

http://encryptionhowto.sourceforge.net/Encryption-HOWTO-4.html#ss4.3

http://mail.nl.linux.org/linux-crypto/2002-09/msg00034.html

C'est cela ?

----------

## Enlight

Oui, sauf qu'ona plus besoin de patcher le kernel depuis belle lurette, les algos de crypto y sont deûis longtemps.

----------

## grosnours

Est-ce plus rapide qu'encfs (en aes256 aussi) ?

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Je sais pas faut essayer   :Wink: 

----------

